# Hard Drive crashed, need help installing a new one



## DJBrown

My mother's hard drive was destroyed a couple of weeks ago.
She didnt back up any of her files. I recently bought a new hard
drive (same model as the destroyed one). I swapped the drive,
and I am now receiving a message on boot up saying
"No operating system found on hard drive". This was
hardly unexpected, but all I have is a System Restore CD
that came with the computer, but it is not working with the
new hard drive. Windows was preinstalled, so I do not 
have a Windows Installation disc, so I was wondering if
there were any step to take to get this up and running, like
going into the BIOS and changing any setting.
Here are the computer specs:

Compaq Presario 7000US
Maxtor 80GB Hard drive model 9819H8
Windows ME

Any help is appretiated!
Thank you!


----------



## [tab]

In your CMOS settings you have to change your first boot device to your CD-ROM drive, and boot from your restore CD.


----------



## Death_Shadow

If you've tried that then you have to call microsoft and explain, you also have to provide documents showing you bought the computer with a licensed version on Windows XP pre-installed, then they'll send you another version of it which I think, annoyingly, you have to register as soon as it's installed, you don't get 30 days or whatever, but it's easy to register so hey!


----------



## [tab]

That's not right... if you get a System Restore CD with your computer, and it doesn't work, you should contact the manufacturer of your computer, Microsoft won't be able to help you.


----------



## Death_Shadow

The manufacturer of the computer won't do a thing about it, it's not their software, if there is a fault with the Xp disk then it's microsofts problem




> if you get a System Restore CD with your computer



It all depends on what disc you have, i'm talking about the Xp copy you can get free with your computer so if you reformat you can re-install it, what disk has he got?!


----------



## [tab]

Read his post again... he has a System Restore CD.


----------



## Underground_Evo

[tab] said:
			
		

> Read his post again... he has a System Restore CD.




lol,  Read his post again... he has Win ME.


----------



## [tab]

*sigh*


----------



## Underground_Evo

I've never ran into this problem, but doesn't the Sys restore disk only do things like hard and soft re-formatting, I know it does more but im not sure all of what it does.

One other thing- I HATE WIN ME! It has got to be the worst OS ever!

I dont know why i hate it so much, but i do, lol.


----------



## akagore

ME's not that baaad... I've had good luck with it. If you really want to get down to it...down with Micrsoft period....thumbs up linux....yeah baby!!!


----------



## Underground_Evo

yea, i was also thinking about making an old computer linux, do you have any screen shots that i could see of it?


----------

